# Hiniker Snow Plow relay box problems



## early93viper (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a Hiniker Snow plow that I have had for about 10 years. It has the old relay box for two relays not the newer one that is set up for three. It is not working properly I actually had to pry the relay from the box because it was melted a bit on there. I called around to see if I could get a new relay box for it and they said I need to buy a whole new $350 wiring harness for it. That they didn’t sell the old relay box any more.

Is there any other options out there besides buying a new expensive wiring harness?


----------

